# COD 4 Final Fling????



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Did anyone else notice it was double XP this weekend? 

Looking forward to MW2 :thumb:

John


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah I noticed, but got the RROD!!!!! on saturday


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I thought I was getting double kills till I realised :lol:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Eddy said:


> Yeah I noticed, but got the RROD!!!!! on saturday


Oohh bad luck matey 

John


----------



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh my god, i couldnt work out what i was doing right !


----------

